# Turkey Neck Stew



## Zhizara (Nov 5, 2011)

TURKEY NECK STEW

1 Pkg. 1# (+/-) turkey necks cut into pieces.
2 cups pork stock
3 cups water
3 frozen celery stalk halves
¼ pkg. mini carrots

Simmer, covered, 2 hours, stirring every half hour or so.

Remove turkey neck pieces and let cool, then strip off the meat.  The flavor is a strong turkey flavor and the neck bones are just chock full of collagen, etc.  Throw away celery stalks.

Turn off and leave the pot covered on the burner.  No need to continue cooking the carrots to death.

Return the neck meat to the pot.  Refrigerate for at least an hour.

Remove some of the cold liquid and shake with flour to thicken the gravy.

I used a bit of Kitchen Bouquet to darken it.  I’d rather have used Gravy Master, but haven’t been able to find it here.

I added a little beef bullion instead of salt, and poultry seasoning.


----------

